# White/Creamy skin in pics.. how do they do it



## nemophotos (Sep 21, 2009)

I know you have all seen those popular newborn photos where they are posed in womb like poses (I call them broken baby pictures)... my question is HOW DO THEY GET THE SKIN LIKE THAT???

and in pics like this one - how do they make the skin so pale - is it PP or just great lighting??


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 21, 2009)

It really starts with proper lighting but PP can be used either to finish it off or to do it all, but doing it with lighting is almost always the best/easiest option.


----------



## g-fi (Sep 21, 2009)

I like Portraiture, a plug in for PS. It does a good job of smoothing the skin, but you have to play with it to get a good balance. Nice diffuse soft lighting to start with is a lot easier, but sometimes you need a little extra help.


----------



## Canosonic (Sep 22, 2009)

It's not nice using harsh lightning with babies ( It's not good shooting babies with a flash! - I pictured my child with a flash - Oh, you have a kid? - Did ~ What the Duck ) 
I suspect them in using post-processing soft. And I think they don't get enough vitamin D. So pale.


----------

